
Lightning deployment for your ~/Sites folders - fulldecent
https://github.com/fulldecent/Sites
======
fulldecent
Basically it is like Fastlane for websites. I don't really know how to
advertise this, but if you run a bunch of websites you may want to check this
out. It works out of the box and helps you deploy and manage your sites.

